

EyeWriter: Eyetracking device empowers paralyzed graffiti artist - mhashim
http://bigthink.com/ideas/20374

======
thesystemis
I worked on this project.

We have a new version of the eye tracker (2.0) that we are working on which is
glasses-less -- should be out soon.

<http://collab.eyewriter.org/?p=102> <http://collab.eyewriter.org/?p=123>

here's it in action (eye is chasing the cursor):

[http://visiblevisible.org/deliver/tempt/EyeRec0602_1_Half.mo...](http://visiblevisible.org/deliver/tempt/EyeRec0602_1_Half.mov)

everything is open source / on instructables:

<http://github.com/eyewriter>

